# Lap VP shunt placement



## jcoil0420 (Sep 25, 2008)

Our drs perform a vp shunt placement with the neurologists we perform the abd portion of the procedure and some of our physians have been doing them by laparoscopy.  We have been using a unlisted procedure but are rec'ing denials.  Does anyone have any other codes you have used.  Thank you, Jodie


----------



## FTessaBartels (Sep 25, 2008)

*62223-62*

Both the neurosurgeon and the general surgeon should be billing the 62223 code with the -62 (co-surgeon) modifier.

F Tessa Bartels, CPC, CPC-E/M


----------

